# TFS-2020 CBT



## Victor1990 (Jul 28, 2020)

Last Saturday i took the PE TFS exam yes you have to wear the mask for the entire duration of the exam

1. Overall difficulty level? Nominal but it requires a great amount of preparation 

2. Question outside the NCEES reference manual? Yes knowledge based 

3. Best practice problem book to be used for CBT based on the difficulty level?  Study MERM however the problems are very similar to the ncees pratice exam format type

4. When did you get the test results? yes passed result came in 2 days

IF you have any questions please let me know 

Thank you in advance and GOOD LUCK to all test takers.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 28, 2020)

Good intel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaisyD (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi Victor, thanks for the feedback—a couple of questions, did you need/take the full 8 hours and did you have access to the table of contents in the reference handbook?  Good luck with your results!


----------



## Victor1990 (Jul 29, 2020)

well daisy you will have total of 8 hours plus one hour of break ( in-total you will have9 hours)

first half i had 43 questions which took me 3hrs.20  to finish and remaining time for review 

second half was the remaining questions which was more practical question similar to  ncees pratice questions( 3 hours) ( i took 30 mins lunch) 

yes i had access to the table of contents ( but you dont need the table of contents just know the keywords and search them)

personal experience ( you have to know the manual by memory) 

water hammer 

Reynolds number 

fluid 

dynamics


----------



## Victor1990 (Jul 29, 2020)

I have passed the PE exam the results came out today 

if anyone is interested in the study material 

please let me know i am selling it  

here are the materials which i used to pass the exam


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jul 29, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------

